# ,  / > Kenwood >  Kenwood TK-F8

## Llll

Kenwood TK-F8

      ,    ,          ,    (1-30 )   ,  (5-40 )     - .   ,   5  ,     30  :Rolling Eyes: 

   ,    ?      :!:

----------


## GAM

.    ,          ,         .       baofenga uv-5r
SCHEMATIC-baofeng-uv5r.pdf

----------


## GAM

TONFA,            ,               ,    .                  .

----------


## Llll

.                ,        ,            :Shocked: .         ,      -,     ..            ""    .     :Cool:

----------


## vivass

,     Kenwood TK-F8 dual band,    ?

----------

